# Beginner Fly Fisherman



## bulldogqb (Jun 4, 2014)

One of my fiends helped be get the basics of it down using his Gloomis. What are some of the best beginner rods and reels available?


----------



## fishnride883 (Mar 20, 2012)

Temple fork outfitters pro2 with a Lamson konic would be a good place to start. I feel the slower action of the pro2 helps aid in getting a feel for "loading" the rod, and also slightly more forgiving getting your timing honed in. That being said, once you advance, it's still a decent rod for inshore saltwater fishing. Start between a 6 and 9 wt 6 may be a bit light, but perfect for big trout and slot reds in open water. I will advise you to stay away from the plastic type starter reels, the have crapped out on me on the first bigger fish they have seen.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Orvis Clearwater 8 wt. with a Clearwater IV reel..... Orvis Hydros Redfish floating8 wt. line. Great starting outfit.


----------



## Skim1040 (Apr 24, 2014)

I got the feel for casting with a $100 5wt setup from Bass Pro. Once I made the move to a 8wt TFO and 8wt reel it was a walk in the park. 

Are you in Tallahassee? I see 'Nole' and assumed. If so head to the Bass Pro in town and feel up all the rods they have out on display and check out a hand full of reels they have in stock. For fly fishing in Tallahassee they have the best selection. There's also Cape Harbor Outfitters, and Kevin's. Both have a limited selection of higher end rods and reels.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I started off with a $90 BPS Dogwood Canyon Setup.

Now, I'd say get just the rod for $48, then pick up a Reddington reel for around the same, and some SA line for $40. It'll be a little more than that but would get you going. 

I had upgraded from that setup to the TFO Pro and the Reddington reel. 

If money isn't an issue, I'd go with a Nautilus reel and a Sage Xi3 rod.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

I have a new rod for sale. Pm me


----------



## jldriver (Feb 11, 2013)

> One of my fiends helped be get the basics of it down using his Gloomis. What are some of the best beginner rods and reels available?


What are you planning to fish for? Saltwater or freshwater? What's your total budget? 

If you're looking for an all-in-one setup that won't set you back much, I'll throw these out there:

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Bargain-Cave/Fly-Fishing/Rods-Reels-Line%7C/pc/105591780/c/105763680/sc/105764580/Cabelas-RLS-Fly-Combo/1555116.uts?destination=%2Fcatalog%2Fbrowse%2Frods-reels-line%2F_%2FN-1102797%2FNs-CATEGORY_SEQ_105764580%3Fsrc%3Dsystem%252Fconfig%252Flocalconfig.php%26WTz_l%3DUnknown%253Bcat105591780%253Bcat105763680&WTz_l=Unknown%3Bcat105591780%3Bcat105763680%3Bcat105764580

If you can afford to piece something together, TFO's pro specials are about as cheap as you can get with a real warranty (9' rods are magnets for ceiling fans and door jambs):

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Bargain-Cave/Fly-Fishing/Rods-Reels-Line%7C/pc/105591780/c/105763680/sc/105764580/TFO-Pro-Special-Fly-Rods/1589207.uts?destination=%2Fcatalog%2Fbrowse%2Frods-reels-line%2F_%2FN-1102797%2FNs-CATEGORY_SEQ_105764580%3Fsrc%3Dsystem%252Fconfig%252Flocalconfig.php%26WTz_l%3DUnknown%253Bcat105591780%253Bcat105763680&WTz_l=Unknown%3Bcat105591780%3Bcat105763680%3Bcat105764580

I can't really recommend a reel without knowing what you'd use it for though...

Also, if you piece something together, don't skimp too much on the line. It may not seem that important, but quality fly line is worth the money.


----------

